# Obedience & agility classes near Greensboro NC?



## positivek9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all!!

I have an 11 week old GSD, Vaxx, that I really need to start working with in a group environment.  I'm looking for competitive geared places that use positive reinforcement techniques and training up to the utility level.

I recently moved here to Browns Summit and am clueless on where to go or whom to contact. I've been away from competing since 2000, so I'm a bit rusty and out of the loop.

My last GSD I worked and trained with earned 2 legs towards her CDX with scores in the high 190's, agility and flyball titles, and knew most of the Utility exercises. She was a rescue and taught me so much on how to overcome issues in a positive way. I still miss her like the dickens... 

Not sure where to turn to here in NC.... Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Vaxxx says Woof and he wants to learn more and more!

Thanks in advance!
Julie
Browns Summit
The German Shepherd Database Project
The Shepherd Haven (a safe place for those in need) - coming soon in 2013


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have no clue what's what down there, but you can go to some local trials, look around for the better teams, and ask them where they would suggest you train. Around here, it's easy to pick out who goes where by how well they work.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you try hear yet? click --> Clean Run: Agility Clubs and Training Schools

aw:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like there are some flyball clubs near you too: North American Flyball Association | Flyball Locator


----------

